# [SOLVED] Samsung NC10 keyboard problems



## TabithaCat (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello.

I was given a Samsung NC10 Netbook , and completed a system restore to return it to its original settings...unfortunately, since doing that the keyboard has become very random... typing numbers or symbols instead of letters ... some of the letters do still work.

I checked the language options, and they are correct.

Unfortunately I'm very computer illiterate, so no idea what to do next, or whether this is irredeemable :sad:

Any thoughts would be gratefully received!

Tabby x


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Samsung NC10 keyboard problems*

Is it possible that you have the *fn lock *key active?


----------



## TabithaCat (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: Samsung NC10 keyboard problems*

Anything is possible with my computer failings!
But I have tried the Fn key...doesn't make any difference. Its only the keys on the right hand side of the keyboard that are affected, if that means anything at all!

Thank you :smile:

Tabby x


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Samsung NC10 keyboard problems*

Yes, it means *fn lock *or *num lock *keys active. Please check for those keys in the upper right side of the keyboard.


----------



## TabithaCat (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: Samsung NC10 keyboard problems*

Sorry to be a dense mare..but how do I deactivate it? I've tried various combinations. There is no Numlock key, just the Fn key ( on the bottom left hand side next to the ctrl key)

Tabby x


----------



## TabithaCat (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: Samsung NC10 keyboard problems*

Just did the fn/f11 thing  
Worked! Can't believe my own daftness sometimes!

Thank you 

Tabby x


----------

